# Got to love New York!



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

my sportmans club has a pond on it that I have taken on the responsibility to care for. Created different types of stucture, stocking, Making it a good place to take the kids fishing.
Been having trouble the last couple of years with Common Reed (phragmites). I would usually put on the hip boots, grab my grass trimmer (aka, trimmer from hell) and whack them down a couple of times a year to keep the bank open. 
The last couple of years have been on the wet side and they have been getting away from me so I figured I would investigate to find someone with a license to apply aquatic herbicides and bring them under control. Finally found a Company and asked for an estimate. The response was that it would take two applications and the price would be from $650 - $1150 each depending on what was covered. As I know the area wellI know the price would be on the lower end of the range and would eliminate the problem for a few years. $1300 - $1500 was acceptable. The problem was the State of New York. They would of course require permits for the operation. The permits are $950!!!!
This is why I gave up my pesticide lic. and greenhouse permit. You can't take a crap in the woods in this State without a permit.
Have a meeting next monday and I'll explain what I found but it looks like Im trading in my hip boots for chest wades.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

You fail, forgot, conveiniently left out, the particular herbicide.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

New York State SUCKS.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Skamp said:


> You fail, forgot, conveiniently left out, the particular herbicide.


Fail? how so?

New york is a highly regulated State. To apply herbicides to a wetland requires a special application license from the State.
The herbicide also requires a certain surfacant level. Roundup ( Glyphosate) will work but in an aquatic situation it can cause harm to fish and other aquatic animals by driving the oxygen from the water. I believe the approved herbicide in NY is called Rodeo. I don't off hand know the name of the active ingrediant.

happy now?

There is only one i in conveniently.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> New York State SUCKS.


Our government sure does. Highest taxed, over regulated, and most corrupt State in the union. The least free of all the States.

Fishing and hunting are great and it is a real pretty place. Just too many damn liberals.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

JJ Grandits said:


> Our government sure does. Highest taxed, over regulated, and most corrupt State in the union. The least free of all the States.
> 
> Fishing and hunting are great and it is a real pretty place. Just too many damn liberals.


It is a very beautiful state. I know western N.Y. very well. Medina, Gasport, Lockport, Middleport, Brockport, Spencerport, Shelby, Ridgeway, Lyndonville, Albion, Utica, Wellsville........and yucky Rochester, NY


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The roots of phragmites are like dandelions. They never seem to come out.
For $950 I could hire a handful of high schoolers with machetes and know that the money was better spent on booze, video games and gas for their cars that what the state would do with it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Spray it yourself and keep quiet about it, keep it off the internet..


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

No problem spraying the stuff on land but need a regulated herbicide to treat those in the water. Can't get it without a special licence.
I figure I'm going to use "mechanical means" to keep it under control.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Time for the conservatives to take the great state back!

be


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Could have done it in the last election but nobody would get off their fat butts to vote. The NYC liberals are a powerful force, but they are not invincible. A strong showing by upstate conservatives would slap them to the ground in a heartbeat.
Hopefully with the increasing upsurge in anger and dissatisfaction with State government, the almost dictatorial demands of our supreme leader Andrew Cuomo, and national political polarization we can finally take our State back in November.


----------



## survival49 (May 6, 2018)

No California is the most regulated by far with every county adding their own little bit


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't know about that. We have background checks on ammo purchases on the books. They just can't get the system working yet.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there any way to get around them with a choker noose and pull them out by the roots with a tractor or 4 wheeler? Or will they just slip through?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Most politicians up here are pretty slimy so I would imagine they would all slip through.

Good idea though.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I was TALKING about the REEDS! LOL But yeah, politicians are slimy everywhere and they keep slipping through the noose as well!


----------

